
Why It's Pointless To Argue About Movies - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/why-its-pointless-to-argue-about-movies/
======
eipipuz
That's just horrible.

It's only useless to argue with people that don't want to hear each others
opinion.

First of all, we don't need to be black-and-white. For instance, the opinion
of your friends can change you from neutral to excited. I have changed my
perception of movies several times that way.

Second, even if you don't change your view of a movie, it's fun to talk about
the movie… Noticing things you haven't.

Third, and this one is the important thing for me. Talking about the movie can
make me understand better how my friend thinks! For a second let's forget how
good that is… assuming we only cared about movie's quality. That will help you
next time a friend recommends a movie. You can ask specific questions that
will bridge the gap.

It's only pointless if you think it's a zero-sum game.

------
illicium
Not sure why a whole blog post was needed to say "because people have
different tastes." Some people prefer visuals, some prefer the plot.

~~~
ne0codex
Which also begs the question – why was his posted on HN in the first place?

